# nfs freigabeproblem

## stiwi

ich habe auf meinem server einen ordner per nfs freigegeben. der ordner heisst /mnt/media. in diesen ordner sind als unterordner alle meine festplatten eingehängt. z.b. /mnt/media/fp0, /mnt/media/fp1 ...

wenn ich nun vom notebook den ordner mounte, dann sehe ich zwar /mnt/media/fp0, usw, aber die ordner sind alle leer !!!???

mein eintrag im exportfile

/mnt/media notebook.mydomain(ro,no_root_sqash,sync)

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ? hab das gefühl, das nfs nur das lokale dateisystem freigibt, und die ber mount eingehängten platten ignoriert.

danke

----------

## Robelix

man exports:

nohide This  option is based on the option of the same name provided in IRIX NFS.  Normally, if a server exports two filesystems one of  which  is mounted  on  the  other,  then  the  client  will  have to mount both              filesystems explicitly to get access to them.  If it just mounts  the parent,  it  will see an empty directory at the place where the other filesystem is mounted.  That filesystem is "hidden".

Setting the nohide option on a filesystem causes it not to be hidden, and  an appropriately authorised client will be able to move from the parent to that filesystem without noticing the change.

However, some NFS clients do not cope well with  this  situation  as, for  instance,  it is then possible for two files in the one apparent filesystem to have the same inode number.

The nohide option is currently only effective on single host exports. It does not work reliably with netgroup, subnet, or wildcard exports.

This option can be very useful in some situations, but it  should  be used  with due care, and only after confirming that the client system copes with the situation effectively.

----------

## Milli

hi

ich hatte das gleiche Problem

Ich hab's damit behomben dass ich die eingehängten Platte auch als nfs Freigabe  freigegeben hab.

Gruß  

       Martin

----------

